# Female BB NOOB Here



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey people!

I am 6 months in, such a long way to go so I need all the help I can get.

Id love to get chatting to others, possibly meet new friends especially in the Cardiff area.

M xx


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

This isnt a dating site...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> This isnt a dating site...


You sure?

Welcome btw


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with your goals :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Uk_mb said:


> This isnt a dating site...


Great, my first reply within minutes of signing up and already being judged. Way to go buddy!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Great, my first reply within minutes of signing up and already being judged. Way to go buddy!


Lifes great isnt it


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome,you should get the help you are looking for on here.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Life is good - "haters will hate" - moving on!

I don't think it is a bad thing for me to expand my support network off the forum, by meeting people online. If it weren't for support I prob wouldn't have overcome the various obstacles I have had to thus far.

It's only seedy to you if you think that way IMO.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

chilisi said:


> Theres also a Taffy thread, for all the welsh members. I think their planning on a group trajning session and night out.


Cheers dude, ill try to find the thread now


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

your arms are awesome!! welcome... pay no attention to the moody pr!cks  :bounce:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome and good luck, also you'll do better on here with a sense of humor


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> your arms are awesome!! welcome... pay no attention to the moody pr!cks  :bounce:


Thanks for the compliment Munchie! x


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

My sister is a female BB, competed at regional and national level both in the UK and the US.

It can be difficult for the ladies as it is not socially accepted as much as mens BB.

My full respect goes out to you :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

in before the guy who comes in and says 'in before all the attention your going to get and information of guys who think your fit'

p.s your fit

oh wait i was in before myself:confused1:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Adam K said:


> Welcome and good luck, also you'll do better on here with a sense of humor


I do have a sense of humour - AND I will give as good as I get  grrrrr


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> My sister is a female BB, competed at regional and national level both in the UK and the US.
> 
> It can be difficult for the ladies as it is not socially accepted as much as mens BB.
> 
> My full respect goes out to you :thumbup1:


Cheers dude! Not just the social stigma (I have enough fire in me to deal with haters) - but its harder to gain, naturally, which is my goal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Bloody hell I only suggested this site to her thinking she'd learn loads about BB'ing, I forgot about the high test syndrome here. LOL


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

zack amin said:


> in before the guy who comes in and says 'in before all the attention your going to get and information of guys who think your fit'
> 
> p.s your fit
> 
> oh wait i was in before myself:confused1:


LOL - All my hard work is paying off then? WOOOPAAA


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Bloody hell I only suggested this site to her thinking she'd learn loads about BB'ing, I forgot about the high test syndrome here. LOL


Hey dude, yah thanks for recommending this to me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

his sis, welcome to ukm...........the best corner of the net for chat, fun and hell yeah hot dates too why the fuk not lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> LOL - All my hard work is paying off then? WOOOPAAA


definantely!

on a serious note tho, theres a few ladies on here with journals, youll get alot of help advice and support, so good luck, and you will get hit on, but its a compliment


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Uriel said:


> his sis, welcome to ukm...........the best corner of the net for chat, fun and hell yeah hot dates too why the fuk not lol


True that! Not like anyone who wasn't as BB obsessed as I am has been to put up with me - hahahahaha


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

chilisi said:


> Not of it becomes seedy and disrespectful like I've seen it many a time before. There used to be a lot more female members...........


Hopefully the moderators will keep things in check?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

chilisi said:


> Not of it becomes seedy and disrespectful like I've seen it many a time before. There used to be a lot more female members...........


If it goes down that road, I hope she reports stuff to the mod team, they will deal with it. No need for it, it's a laid back site, n a great one to learn stuff. I've learnt more since i've been here than any other time.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Not of it becomes seedy and disrespectful like I've seen it many a time before. There used to be a lot more female members...........


i know, but thats calmed down alot now, with bans being handed out, plus most off the lads on here will shut it down before the mods do, cause thats how we roll:cool2:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Cheers dude! Not just the social stigma (I have enough fire in me to deal with haters) - but its harder to gain, naturally, which is my goal.


Hence the respect, it takes alot of work but judging by your pic you are well on the way.

Personally I think its good for women to make an example of themselves and hopefully we will have a few more muscle ladies around ... you know for balance :wub:

Really winds my sister up when people say "Oh bodybuilding, like Jodie Marsh" :laugh:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Hence the respect, it takes alot of work but judging by your pic you are well on the way.
> 
> Personally I think its good for women to make an example of themselves and hopefully we will have a few more muscle ladies around ... you know for balance :wub:
> 
> Really winds my sister up when people say "Oh bodybuilding, like Jodie Marsh" :laugh:


God yeah the JM thing - I mean bless her and everything but still, if we are talking role models for girls...if I had a daughter I'd rather point her in the direction of Dana Linn Bailey, she is a total godess!


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

MissB said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> Dana linn bailey hell yea,she looks awesome!!!!


She really inspires me, an amazing athlete and a really lovely person - gracious and so feminine.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

chilisi said:


> She sometimes post on here. Haven't seen Her in a while though.


WOW cool


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

whale-cum :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome , im no bodybuilder but theres lots of info on here to help you on your path .


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome ,little ms looking good.. :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> welcome , *im no bodybuilder *but theres lots of info on here to help you on your path .


now your just being modest:innocent:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome youl learn alot here


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome!

Also @dipdabs is from Cardiff and always wanting someone to train with so PM her. She's a little strange but no harm in her


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

welcome....hope you acheive your goals.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Not of it becomes seedy and disrespectful like I've seen it many a time before. There used to be a lot more female members...........


there's loads at the moment

welcome op


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> now your just being modest:innocent:


it only shows im a fat cnut from the front lol


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

surprised scoobs, lxm and L-man haven't welcomed you yet

probably too busy out on the pull :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> it only shows im a fat cnut from the front lol


your avi:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Also @dipdabs is from Cardiff and always wanting someone to train with so PM her. She's a little strange but no harm in her


Kay lives in Barry, she works in Cardiff.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Kay lives in Barry, she works in Cardiff.


Isn't Barry like 5mins from Cardiff? Lets not split hairs mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> welcome , im no bodybuilder but theres lots of info on here to help you on your path .


am i dreaming ? Or is taht your bare naked ars on that avi? :drool:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh sorry OP got distracted for a moment their ehehe... Welcome !


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Isn't Barry like 5mins from Cardiff? Lets not split hairs mate


It's more than 5 minutes. You maybe thinking of Penarth ?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> A lot less than used to be


I'm assuming they all left after the only true alpha on the board, gymgym, was banned


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Isn't Barry like 5mins from Cardiff? Lets not split hairs mate


With that said though, it's not far, but it's such a pain in the @rse to get from one to the other. Unless you hop on the train, then it's a piece of p!ss 

Barry, sully, dinas powys cardiff. or culverhouse cross via wenvoe. Gettin from my place to barry is a nightmare, either 5 mile "Death trap" lane or round the mulberry bush to llantwit way.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It's more than 5 minutes. You maybe thinking of Penarth ?


Am sure it was 5-10 mins in the car from Cardiff train station. Anyway it's not like she lives in Wrexham and OP's in Cardiff


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Hey people!
> 
> I am 6 months in, such a long way to go so I need all the help I can get.
> 
> ...


welcome aboard.... :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

zack amin said:


> now your just being modest:innocent:


Yeah i agree!


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> welcome aboard.... :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy, great to connect with you guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Am sure it was 5-10 mins in the car from Cardiff train station. Anyway it's not like she lives in Wrexham and OP's in Cardiff


Yeah I aint saying it's miles from there, but it's a potch to get to. Personally i'd nuke Barry off the map, turn it into a giant fishing pond.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Kay lives in Barry, she works in Cardiff.


Always looking for gym buddies


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sure there's more people from Cardiff on here...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to UKM!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> welcome , im no bodybuilder but theres lots of info on here to help you on your path .


ewen - cover your arse for fuks sake....i feel funny....like curious......i'm sure i'm hetro but.....


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Great, my first reply within minutes of signing up and already being judged. Way to go buddy!


Lol sod em!!


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

completeconcentration said:


> Lol sod em!!


Word sista


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> ewen - cover your arse for fuks sake....i feel funny....like curious......i'm sure i'm hetro but.....


 :lol:

nice view though  well sculpted perhaps lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> nice view though  well sculpted perhaps lol


do you shave your bum bro?

its lovely and smooth....like a dolphins head....i thought you'd be hairy......like a buffalo's neck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome in mate 

ewen....that avi is class, i may copy it


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hello an welcome to ukm


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

welcome ..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best of luck with this, you look well on your way already in the avi, nice work.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome to the club :thumb:

ducky699


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Also @dipdabs is from Cardiff and always wanting someone to train with so PM her. She's a little strange but no harm in her


Just seen this...

Yes would be nice to know some girls that train!

And Liam you're a cvnt


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

If you are on Facebook chick add me Kayleigh Woodham x


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome to the club. I haven't read all 6 pages, but here's a good thread to get to know the other ladies on the forum: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/208875-team-g.html


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to the mad house


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> If you are on Facebook chick add me Kayleigh Woodham x


I added you  xxx


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Just seen this...
> 
> Yes would be nice to know some girls that train!


Totally, need to meet other BB ladies - we are rare!


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

radicalry00 said:


> Welcome to the mad house


Cheers buddy


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to UK-M  ! X


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

Simspin said:


> Nice to c ya to c ya nice  ™


Fixed it for ya


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive seen u on POF havent i :devil2:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> ive seen u on POF havent i :devil2:


hmmm nope!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol good show !



AlwaysANewb said:


> Fixed it for ya


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome along! Tell me to do one if I'm being too nosey but did I see on your pre workout post that your an aspie? Just curious if so as to whether the Bob has any positive effect as far as sensory input goes? My little girl is undergoing diagnosis atm... thrives on pressure and things... just curious


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

SuzukiRock said:


> Welcome along! Tell me to do one if I'm being too nosey but did I see on your pre workout post that your an aspie? Just curious if so as to whether the Bob has any positive effect as far as sensory input goes? My little girl is undergoing diagnosis atm... thrives on pressure and things... just curious


When you say sensory output, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Well with my kid she will get really overwhelmed by sounds, textures, smells etc and little things like pushing against a solid object, having something heavy (a big cushion not a paving slab or something!) or lifting things seems to calm her down and make her more relaxed, just curious if bodybuilding would have any benefit when she's older may help her at all


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah I see. I think the gym or any sport helps, as long as I always have my earphones in (or earplugs) otherwise it would drive me mad.

And yes, its very therapeutic with the lifting and the increase in dopamine levels, etc. Exercise is the no.1 therapy for me.

Also, the routines and rituals help - it means I don't obsess over things that are unhealthy or unimportant. Body-building makes me a better person, for sure.


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Great stuff, she's always much calmer when she can follow a routine and be in control of something, something to consider for the future! Thanks


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I was always into sport - whenever I went through a spell of inactivity I would go off the rails. When I was a kid it was basket ball, then it was running and surfing and rock climbing.

It also depends on her level of impairment but generally solitary sports are better than team sports.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum (only a newbie myself)

You'll learn to understand some peoples actual sense of humor

its all looking good 

Keep up the good work - hope we can all help 

What are your goals ?


----------



## SuzukiRock (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah anything needing a lot of socialising and she struggles, once she finds something she enjoys she is really focused, may get her boxing when she's a bit older...


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome! nice gun shot


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the mad house


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Great, my first reply within minutes of signing up and already being judged. Way to go buddy!


ignore and good luck


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome!! Still new here myself! good luck with the training and let me know if i can help in any way!


----------

